# Peugeot Partner Tepee EV - Allied Vehicles



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

Please move if in wrong folder, thanks

I have a 2011 Peugeot Partner Tepee which was converted for Glasgow council by Allied Vehicles also in Scotland.

I was wondering if anyone on here has any knowledge of this conversion to be able to advise on my issue with it?

I've had a Citroen Berlingo Electrique E500 That gets up and goes when you put your foot down, so does not hesitate when pulling out in to traffic. However the Peugeot is very steady at take off, so you do hesitate when trying to pull out. The other issue is that you have to constantly watch the current meter to avoid going over 200A. If you do it simply stops!!! Can be quite hairy with traffic behind you.

It would be good to stop it cutting out like it does, and perhaps be a bit quicker at start off's.

As a simple fix it would be good to have a small panel of different coloured LED's in front of the steering wheel to light up with different currents, this would be far safer than having to watch the digital read out in the centre of the dash by the radio.

For those who are not familiar with this conversion, its traction motor is a three phase (obviously brushless) motor.

I look forward to and feedback, and thanks in advance.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi marcle,

Welcome to the forum.
I'm in South Wales and drive an e-NV200.

There's an ev specialist very local to you, Mike Schooling, he's based in Gloucester, his company, Indra, have built up a reputation in this field. I know he has carried out various repairs and upgrades on this particular vehicle too.
His website Indra.co.uk has his contact details.

Hope this helps.

Anthony.


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

glyndwr1998 said:


> Hi marcle,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> I'm in South Wales and drive an e-NV200.
> ...


Thanks for the link.

I have tried to access the Indra site, but its currently off line. will keep an eye on it.

All the best


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

Marcle said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I have tried to access the Indra site, but its currently off line. will keep an eye on it.
> 
> All the best


I've been in touch with Mike and going to see him next week. Sounds a great guy.

Thanks again for the lead.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good stuff, let us know how you get on.

Thanks. Anthony


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was seriously looking into an allied expert tepee before I bought the e-nv200.

I contacted allied who refused to pass on any info whatsoever on these vehicles, so I decided against one for the reasons of information and spares if a major failure occurred. 
I have a 1.6hdi expert disabled conversion and love than, so it would have been ideal to have an electric one too, but I decided against in the end, was a close thing mind.

Anthony.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, have a look at the website batteryelectricvehicle.co.uk, There's a section in there on the allied conversions, and other owners who have access to some manuals etc..... May be a good place to seek owners and maybe share info too.


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

glyndwr1998 said:


> I was seriously looking into an allied expert tepee before I bought the e-nv200.
> 
> I contacted allied who refused to pass on any info whatsoever on these vehicles, so I decided against one for the reasons of information and spares if a major failure occurred.
> I have a 1.6hdi expert disabled conversion and love than, so it would have been ideal to have an electric one too, but I decided against in the end, was a close thing mind.
> ...


I had heard Allied were not customer friendly, but luckily Mike will be a useful guy to know, especially as he's basically down the road and well within ev range. Mike did ask if I'd had any issues with it, so hopefully he'll tell me more when I go to see him.

I assume the e-NV200 has leased batteries (not read anything about them yet, so possibly wrong)?


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

glyndwr1998 said:


> Also, have a look at the website batteryelectricvehicle.co.uk, There's a section in there on the allied conversions, and other owners who have access to some manuals etc..... May be a good place to seek owners and maybe share info too.


 I do have a post on there, but no feedback yet.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Marcle said:


> I had heard Allied were not customer friendly, but luckily Mike will be a useful guy to know, especially as he's basically down the road and well within ev range. Mike did ask if I'd had any issues with it, so hopefully he'll tell me more when I go to see him.
> 
> I assume the e-NV200 has leased batteries (not read anything about them yet, so possibly wrong)?



Battery owned thankfully.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

The link supplies previously should have been batteryvehiclesociety.co.uk


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

glyndwr1998 said:


> The link supplies previously should have been batteryvehiclesociety.co.uk


Got there thanks


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

I took the Peugeot over to http://indra.co.uk today to get the tripping issue looked at. Met Mike Schooling, very nice chap. 

After a bit of messing around with different laptops, we finally got to look at the programme, but not change it as its the first AV he's come across that the programme has been password protected!!! So now having to wait to see if AV will come up with a password? Luckily Mike has a limited relationship with them, so may get a result.

What we did discover is the car is set to trip out at 220A which is way too low. Have to wait for Mike to get back to me.


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

Marcle said:


> I took the Peugeot over to http://indra.co.uk today to get the tripping issue looked at. Met Mike Schooling, very nice chap.
> 
> After a bit of messing around with different laptops, we finally got to look at the programme, but not change it as its the first AV he's come across that the programme has been password protected!!! So now having to wait to see if AV will come up with a password? Luckily Mike has a limited relationship with them, so may get a result.
> 
> What we did discover is the car is set to trip out at 220A which is way too low. Have to wait for Mike to get back to me.


Whilst waiting to get the settings sorted out, my wife would no longer use the car due to the possibility of it causing an accident with it cutting out so suddenly.

I've now taken my vehicle back to Mike at Indra.co.uk for him to access the software on the drive controller. On the previous visit I had the car cut out twice trying to get over the Malvern hill's, luckily no cars right up behind me to annoy!

Mike changed the warning limit from 200A up to 250A. This so called warning limit is supposed to back off the current draw before cutting out, however the gap between warning and cut out was too close. He's now set the cut out current at 300A. 

On the return journey home over the more steeper side of the Malvern hills I'm very pleased to say the car did not cut out (I tried to force it too), the current goes up to 250A then levels out. The car is now easier to drive and less stressful as your not having to monitor the current all the time.

I would have liked to have been able to change a ramp setting to get the acceleration better as its quite dismal, but Mike says it does not have one, hey ho.

All in all, very pleased with Mikes work.


----------

